# headliner removal golf mk3???



## ChowdersGTI (Sep 3, 2008)

like the title says how do i remove my headliner i need to find a leak b4 rainy season starts


----------



## MikeWO (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: headliner removal golf mk3??? (ChowdersGTI)*

Take all grab handles off, the visors and the trim pieces (pillars) and it should drop down. Then carefully lift it out the hatch. That's how I did mine.
Might want help from another set of hands so you don't crease it.


----------



## ChowdersGTI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: headliner removal golf mk3??? (MikeWO)*

do the pillar plastic pieces just pop off?


----------



## VWJetta980 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: headliner removal golf mk3??? (ChowdersGTI)*

they do in mine


----------



## InfamousHB (Jan 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Just did it today.
Remove (in this order) grab handles, visors, and sunroof motor cover, B Pillar, C Pillar, then A Pillar, then finally the rear pillar across the roof, closest to the hatch. They all just pop off. Make sure you have a buddy to help. The headliner needs to be held by both ends so it doesnt fold / bend. Remove the wiring harness from the dome light, and pull the entire headliner out the hatch.


----------



## ChowdersGTI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (InfamousHB)*

a b and c pillars go from front to back right? A being the ones on the sides of the windshield and C being the ones by the hatch?


----------



## InfamousHB (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ChowdersGTI)*

I suppose you could do it that way. But you have to remove the B pillar first to get to the A and C anyway. I did it from the rear to the front, because the front is more flexible / likely to bend, due to the sunroof hole. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChowdersGTI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (InfamousHB)*

lol...i was clarifying which pillars are A B and C but i was gonna follow the order you said to remove them in


----------



## InfamousHB (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ChowdersGTI)*

My mistake.








Yeah, it's A > B > C from front to back.


----------



## BGG (Jan 29, 2011)

good info gonna start this today


----------



## calebnelson (Aug 1, 2011)

*This link shows how to take it out step by step if you need to*

http://www.diynexus.com/vw/mk3_remove_headliner/mk3_remove_headliner.html


----------

